# Is this the beginning of the end??



## Christy Gibson-Green (Aug 31, 2017)

After my husband leaving for almost 4 weeks now, I told him today that either he comes home and we work together to fix things with our family and marriage or I want a divorce. He hasnt texted me back since I said that. Am I wrong to give him this ultimatum? I felt like a millions bricks lift from me after I said it and I feel a sense of calm. I cant just let 18 years die over him needing time to figure himself out and figure out why he is so angry and wanting time. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Christy Gibson-Green said:


> After my husband leaving for almost 4 weeks now, I told him today that either he comes home and we work together to fix things with our family and marriage or I want a divorce. He hasnt texted me back since I said that. Am I wrong to give him this ultimatum? I felt like a millions bricks lift from me after I said it and I feel a sense of calm. I cant just let 18 years die over him needing time to figure himself out and figure out why he is so angry and wanting time. Any help would be appreciated.


*Any noted evidence of infidelity on his part?*


----------



## Christy Gibson-Green (Aug 31, 2017)

no infidelity that I know of. He has ED and doesnt ever want to be intimate.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Christy Gibson-Green said:


> After my husband leaving for almost 4 weeks now, I told him today that either he comes home and we work together to fix things with our family and marriage or I want a divorce.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Christy, can you give us some more information
> ...


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Christy Gibson-Green said:


> no infidelity that I know of. He has ED and doesnt ever want to be intimate.


Hmm, viagra,cialis,etc

They don't work for him?

Maybe hes been unhappy with your marriage for a long time . And just figures it anit worth all the hassel.

Do you work?


----------



## Fishnbuddy (Sep 3, 2017)

Call your attorney and set an appointment to file for a divorce now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

